# Parallel Generac Tranfer Switches



## rrey199 (Jan 22, 2013)

This seems like the right place to ask. Thanks for any help.
I'm installing a 20kW air cooled Generac Guardian with 200A Nexus Smart Switch. Issue is that the home splits to 2 meters, as a mother/daughter arrangement. It's a single drop from the pole into a raceway above the 2 meters, where the lines are bugged together.
Seems I need to use a second transfer switch, but I'm not sure what the connections would be. The second panel is smaller (100A) and doesn't run any large loads, so no load shedding would be necessary.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## knowledge29 (Nov 6, 2010)

I think you can install another a.t.s on that side and have control wires between them for signal start. when either a.t.s sees normal out it will send a signal for gen to start.power will only go to the side that power has dropped out. The a.t.s. that is on the other side will have gen power but will not transfer.If memory serves me right this is how I did it.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

Keep in mind one of your transfer switches will need to switch the neutral. Otherwise you would be using the neutral going up each mast as the gen neutral when running on the backup generator. Could could just hook the neutral on the 2 transfer switches together, but that would create a parallel neutral with each service.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

mbednarik said:


> Keep in mind one of your transfer switches will need to switch the neutral. Otherwise you would be using the neutral going up each mast as the gen neutral when running on the backup generator. Could could just hook the neutral on the 2 transfer switches together, but that would create a parallel neutral with each service.


I am not sure I understand this........
Or if it is a problem.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

Your neutral path for the genny would not be routed with the circuit conductors, or if you bonded it transer sw to transfer sw, then would would have a parallel neutral for the main service if you did not switch one of the neutrals. In a metal wiring method you will have an inductive heating problem.


----------

